# Intenso Tab 814  Windows installieren



## Cilitbeng (6. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ist es möglich bei den oben genante Tab. von Intenso  Windows 7 oder 8 zu installieren? Und macht das überhaupt Sinn? 

Auf dem Tab. ist Android 4.1.1 drauf. Es hat einen dual core 1,5ghz, 1 GB RAM, und 8GB HDD (plus 32GB microSD)

Habe das Thema bei Google gesucht und nix gefunden. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Nein, ist nicht möglich, weil ARM.


----------



## Cilitbeng (6. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, ist nicht möglich, weil ARM.


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Unterstüzt Windows die ARM CPU nicht?


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Richtig, Windows ist einzig und allein für x86 / x64 Architektur. Windows RT ist zwar für ARM, allerdings ist die einzige unterstützte CPU ein nVidia Tegra 3.


----------



## wishi (6. November 2013)

Doch aber auch nur die Windows 8 RT Version die aber auch nur auf den Geräten funktioniert die mit verkauft sind, da Treiber Hardware e.c.t. für vorhanden sein müssen und mit Microsofts vorgaben überein stimmen.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Jain. Windows RT wurde auch schon auf dem originalen Nexus 7 (2012) zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## Scroll (6. November 2013)

Und wenn man sich jetzt z.B. glaube ein asus memo pad 10 fhd (glaube der hat in der wifi ausstattung den intel atom drin) kauft, kann man dort dann win8 draufmachen? Oder ist der intel ebenfalls arm und nicht x86?


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Geht mit einem Memo Pad auch nicht, weil auch ARM.


----------



## Scroll (6. November 2013)

Also geht das doch nicht mit allen x86 prozessoren? Das memo pad fhd10 hat 2 verschiedene prozessoren drin, einmal in der lte einen qualcomm s4 pro und in der wifi only ausstattung intel atom z2560 welcher ja x86 ist


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Jain, von den Prozessor Spezifikationen müsste es gehen, allerdings fehlen dir Treiber und ein BIOS.


----------

